# Auras



## Mewtwo (Aug 10, 2010)

...but I think I can see auras.

I'm not even kidding or anything here. I can _always_ tell whether a person is going to be a friend, enemy, or just kinda there. I can also tell when people are sad but pretending to be happy, and am 75% right when it comes to people "liking" me or not. I used to think this was normal and everyone could do it.

Until I saw my dad's aura.

Today, before he left for work, we were talking about the highlights I'm getting today (in about half an hour too) when I saw that his face was outlined in blue! I started freaking out, and then it disappeared. I honestly have no clue what was going on -.-' I've also seen my arm kinda outlined in green, and close friends outined in other colors, too... help?


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I'm not entirely sure where this belongs...*

are you sure you haven't done too much weed?


----------



## Green (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I'm not entirely sure where this belongs...*

either your eyes are fucked up or your imagination is waaaay out of whack.


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I'm not entirely sure where this belongs...*

Yeah, check the eye doctor.

Anyway, everyone can sense people's emotions and feelings. Just the odd colors is you only.


----------



## Dinru (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I'm not entirely sure where this belongs...*

Actually, I've heard of the seeing-auras thing before. It's seen as a form of spiritual practice, though, although apparently it does happen on accident now and then. It's usually linked to the idea of the third eye in Indian spirituality. While seeing auras CAN indicate things like LSD usage or the possibility of having epilepsy (and other such disabilities of the nervous system), for all we (as humans) know, there might be more to it.

Mewtwo, I recommend that you do a little bit more research into this with an open mind.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I'm not entirely sure where this belongs...*

This can be considered a good thing.  Be happy that you have this ability.


----------



## departuresong (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I'm not entirely sure where this belongs...*

If for some reason you _do_ have this ability, embrace it! I'm a little jealous, as I don't have any psychic powers or anything. :(


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I'm not entirely sure where this belongs...*



Dinru said:


> Mewtwo, I recommend that you do a little bit more research into this with an open mind.


Just make absolutely sure you remember the sieve.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I'm not entirely sure where this belongs...*

Welllll let's all hope you become famous or something. And find the hiding dragons and unicorns and griffins. 

But also get your eyes checked if only to rule it out.


----------



## voltianqueen (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: I'm not entirely sure where this belongs...*

My friend can see auras. She said mine is green. It's something I'd like to try and practice...


----------



## Strife89 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: I'm not entirely sure where this belongs...*

Assuming it exists .... I like to think that it exists ....


voltianqueen said:


> It's something I'd like to try and practice...


I was always under the impression that such an ability is something one is born with.

I'm jealous, really, of both your friend and Mewtwo. ^^;


----------



## voltianqueen (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: I'm not entirely sure where this belongs...*

I thought some already had it, and others had to work on it..


----------



## Equinoxe (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: I'm not entirely sure where this belongs...*

r u lucario??!?

Joking aside, I have to say that I'm really sceptical about these kind of things. There is so much weird lighting conditions, an overactive imagination and a strong belief in supernatural things can do. 
As suggested, you should check your eyes and just think the whole thing through. Did you really _see_ them or did you just _want to_ see them?

But on the other hand, things like that are very hard to prove wrong 'cause people can keep on insisting that they do see what they're seeing. :/


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: I'm not entirely sure where this belongs...*

I just kinda... saw it. It was just there. I was, however, relaxed, and it wasn't there after I panicked. I even had my dad stand in the excact same position.


----------



## Green (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: I'm not entirely sure where this belongs...*

i think it's your eyes. my eyes are kind of fucked up so when i blink i see flashes of color wherever i'm looking. did you suffer any head injury as an infant?


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: I'm not entirely sure where this belongs...*

I have a friend who is trying to see auras. Like other people are saying you should do some research, seeing auras is a hard thing to do.


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: I'm not entirely sure where this belongs...*



Pinestar said:


> I have a friend who is trying to see auras. Like other people are saying you should do some research, seeing auras is a hard thing to do.


An impossible thing to do, even.

I'm sorry, but it's just a trick of the light plus your own imagination. Or possibly you were looking at a source of bright light and saw the afterimage.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: I'm not entirely sure where this belongs...*

...if it does really exist, then hone it! See if you can search for auras more frequently, and see if you can stop being freaked out by them. Maybe something will happen with it?

It could be a *very* useful skill in life.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: I'm not entirely sure where this belongs...*

actual psychic powers would be rad

but they don't exist because life is a bitch.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 11, 2010)

Topic title changed! Titles should be relevant to the topic at hand.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: I'm not entirely sure where this belongs...*



Watershed said:


> are you sure you haven't done too much weed?


lol

anyway skepticism is for tools, you probably are psychic. go control people's minds!!


----------



## ole_schooler (Aug 14, 2010)

Mewtwo said:


> I'm not even kidding or anything here. I can _always_ tell whether a person is going to be a friend, enemy, or just kinda there. I can also tell when people are sad but pretending to be happy, and am 75% right when it comes to people "liking" me or not. I used to think this was normal and everyone could do it.


Leaving aside for a moment the whole colors bit, and, admittedly, playing the devil's advocate, I am most skeptical of this statement for two reasons.  Firstly, when it comes to testing a theory, humans have a bad habit of remembering what validates it and forgetting what refutes it.  Take, for example, the weatherman, who have a reputation in any town for being wrong.  Their atmospheric predictions could be very often correct, but if the were right, well, that's good, it rained when they said, there was sun, there was snow, not exciting.  But when they're wrong, it's often a big deal: there was a thunderstorm when they said it was pure sun; the "snowstorm" left a light dusting, and no more.  They get a few days wrong, and most people remember it.  As people talk to each other, they recall the failures, reinforce each other's position, and thus, a faulty theory is "proven" true.

This tends to get worse when it comes to supernatural powers.  For a while, I was under the impression that I could affect electricity, because so many streetlights went out when I passed under them.  Then (after a statistics class on this topic) I counted, for a week, the number of streetlights I passed, and the number that went out.  Numerically speaking, the one light that went out was more likely to be coincidence, compared to the two hundred or so that didn't.  It's also why people with self-confessed "abilities" tend to be shot down by "skeptics" regardless of their validity. The person with powers remembers all the times it worked; the skeptics remember all the times it didn't.  They both follow the human inclination to remember significant events, and neither can convince the other of their validity.

Secondly, assume that the statement I quoted from you is completely true, that you are right about intention, that your statistics are accurate, that there are no lapses in memory.  First impressions color (pardon the pun) our interactions with others for as long as we know them.  If the first time I meet someone, they glare at me, I'm probably not going to try and make friends.  If they give me a cookie, I'm not likely to blow them off.  What your statement says is, basically, you go by first impressions alone.  I mean, have you tried being friends with several people with "enemy" or "just there" auras (more than three, at least) and they've all come up null?  Have you ignored someone with a "friend" aura, and had them become buddies anyway?  Have you fallen out with anyone, let bygones be bygones, or reached out to a stranger?  And has it always failed?  

Long story short, there are a number of factors about your ability that don't sit right.  I'm not denying that you can see colors, or that they're auras.  I don't think you're crazy.  I do ask that you take a step back, and try to remember the outliers, the times when it didn't work.  If you can't think of any, ask others.  And, even though you know you're right, try not to go solely off first impressions, aura or otherwise.


----------



## Strife89 (Aug 14, 2010)

Well said, ole_schooler. :)


----------



## benwayshouse (Aug 14, 2010)

i understand where you're coming from, mewtwo. admittedly, this happens to me periodically. i can see visual representation's of a person's character. i guess you'd call them auras, but i don't see colors or stuff like that. it's more like a bright light, where it gets brighter if the person is genuinely good.

perhaps i'm seeing things; perhaps my imagination is fairly overactive. i told a therapist i visit about it and he said that in people with depression, seeing things such as auras is uncommon, but not as unusual as it sounds. it's not something i go around championing - i hardly get it myself. i wouldn't feel any different if someone told me i was seeing things.

oh, and i have never done drugs. there was a period last winter where i was switching medications once a month before i found ones that were fine-tuned for my system; perhaps the fear and discomfort that came from the situation brought the visuals on.


----------

